# Audi bests BMW 3 and 7 series in JD Power APEAL study



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Audi ranked third among nameplates in the annual J.D. Power APEAL (Automotive Performance, Execution and Layout) Study, achieving two segment awards and multiple top-three finishes among all luxury competitors*. With a total score of 858, Audi also ranked 64 points above the industry standard.

The APEAL Study examines how gratifying a new vehicle is to own and drive (after 90 days of ownership). New-vehicle owners evaluate their vehicle across 77 attributes, which combine into an overall APEAL score.

***8220;Audi momentum is building year in and year out with cars and technologies that strike emotional chords with premium car buyers,***8221; said Scott Keogh, President, Audi of America. ***8220;This latest strong showing in the APEAL Study confirms our strategy is working.***8221;

The 2014 Audi A8 and Q5 both scored highest in their segments in the 19th annual study, which examines drivers***8217; evaluation of the performance, design, layout and content of their new vehicles during the first 90 days of ownership. The Audi A8 received the APEAL award for ***8220;Large Premium Car***8221; while the Q5 received the award for ***8220;Compact Premium SUV.***8221; The A8 luxury flagship sedan delivers exceptional performance, innovation and craftsmanship paired with the legendary quattro® all-wheel drive system, which maximizes handling on nearly any road. With the higher ground clearance of an SUV, the handling of a sport sedan and the cabin of a luxury car, the Audi Q5 combines ideal functionality, performance and efficiency with the handling of the quattro® all-wheel drive system.

Other notable APEAL award distinctions* for 2014 Audi models include:
***8226;	Audi A5 and A4 ranked second and third, respectively, within the ***8220;Compact Premium Car***8221; segment, where the allroad also ranked sixth, BMW's 4 Series took top honors in this segment.
***8226;	Audi A7 and A6 ranked second and third, respectively, within the ***8220;Midsize Premium Car***8221; segment
***8226;	Audi Q7 ranked fifth within the ***8220;Midsize Premium SUV***8221; segment


----------

